# External diffuser produces too large bubbles



## Protozoan (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi there,

A few days ago I installed external diffuser JBL Proflora Direct. On the manufacturers website, this product is described in superlatives "Finest atomization of the CO2". OK then I bought it&#8230;

During installation i found on the inner side of the package a notice, that "it takes 24 hours until the membrane is able to produce fine sized bubbles".

Next day I realized, that the bubbles are just the same as 24 hour ago. The diameter could be around 1-1.5 mm. So I begun to dig on JBL website, where in FAQ section there is written, that the membrane has to be poured into water for 24 hours before it is put to operation.

So I removed the CO2 hose and let the innech chamber to be flooded by water until next day. (The old glass inner diffuser has been mounted for that period).

Next day after swithching CO2 on nothing changed. Bubbles still visible. I repeated the hydratating step again whith two days period. Nothing changed.

When using classic glass diffuser, the tiny bubbles has been poured across whole water-mass. Now the bubbles go directly to the surface after leaving the filter-hose. And even worse, the bubbles are cumulating in the exhausting filter-hose. (Like on this short video: 



).

I had to increase the CO2 (despite the manufacturer inserted 20% CO2 savings) and the aglae is slowly taking control over the aquarium. I use classic glass bubble counter. The rate is about 4 bubble / sec.

Have you any idea how could I do better? 1 mm bubble really considered to be " The finest atomization of the CO2"?

Aquarium 40l, filter: Tetra Tec EX 600 Plus, water is soft, fertilization system: Estimative Index

Thank you.


----------



## 4trykkeren (Mar 30, 2018)

Protozoan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A few days ago I installed external diffuser JBL Proflora Direct. On the manufacturers website, this product is described in superlatives "Finest atomization of the CO2". OK then I bought it&#8230;
> 
> ...


I found out that the bottom chamber has a design fault and needs to be fitted with an extra seal to make a tight connection.If you do this.then this inline diffuser will produce tiny bubbles like a CHAMP 

Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

4trykkeren, welcome to APC! Better late than never with that advice.


----------



## 4trykkeren (Mar 30, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> 4trykkeren, welcome to APC! Better late than never with that advice.




Sendt fra min EVA-L09 med Tapatalk


----------

